# One 'other'



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This is my 'part time' cat, he is our clinic cat.
We rescued him when he was about 2 weeks old.

He is VERY jealous of Flip, for the record.

His name is P.J., which is short for Paper Jam...he likes to put his toys in our printers.
He is a really hilarious, fun cat.
I take him home on extended weekends, but he gets bored.
He likes all the 'action' in the clinic.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a cat that looks like that, how unique! He is really cute and look like a little stinker, LOL! I have have a soft spot for the honnery ones. The cat in my avatar was a full blown monster when he first showed up at my house, but I adore him. (He is busy knocking everything off my desk at the moment.)


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh he can be a naughty kitten alright, but that's why we like him.
He loves to mess with all the dogs and cats that come in the clinic.

Your little kitty is adorable too, what is his name?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

His name is Booger and that's the G version, LOL! He has older "brother" named O.P., an orange tabby, who is also a real brat. Honestly, I think that's just part of their charm; I laugh at their antics more than anything. I also have two females who are well behaved, but pretty boring.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I admit, I love the boy kitties.


----------

